# driving cart and harness



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

Is anyone in need of a driving cart or a harness? I have them listed under classifieds. The cart is an antique road cart that has been fully restored and freshly painted glossy black. Asking $750 obo. Also I have a new amish made harness for sale. It has been on a horse 3 times, but never hooked to a cart or carriage. It is black and real leather. Nice nice nice! Bought at the Waverly Iowa draft horse sale. It is a quarter horse/draft cross size. Bought for $750. Sacraficing at $600 obo. PM me if you're interested.

I hate to sell both of these, but I just sold my draft cross gelding, so I really don't have a need for them anymore. Might as well sell the cart so hubby can have his workshop back.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Any pics? Location?


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

If you'd like pics, PM me your email address. I don't like posting photos online. I had some photos "stolen" once and used as part of a scam. Both the cart and harness are located in Nebraska.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Too far. Thought you might be in Iowa.


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

Not far from Iowa... about 1 hour from the border.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I am way east. so its about a 7 hour drive


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's photos of the harness and cart if anyone is interested:

Amish made horse harness- this is a barely used Amish horse harness. It is a single horse harness- breastcollar style. It is black and real leather. I purchased it new at the Waverly, Iowa draft horse sale this spring. It was on my horse 3 times, but never hooked to a cart/carriage. It was made by a somewhat famous amish man named John Beachy. I have his card and will include it in case it needs any repairs in the future. This is a nice well made harness. This is not a cheapy harness! It is made to last. You don't find any like these online. The tag said quarter horse/half breed size. It fit my 15 hand 1300# draft cross gelding perfectly, but it is very adjustable. Paid $700ish for it. Sacraficing at $600 or best offer. Willing to ship it!




























And now the cherry of the pie! This is a fully restored antique horse sized road cart. I bought it last summer, and it has been a labor of love restoring it. This cart is very solid, perfectly balanced and has been well cared for. I stripped it down to the bare wood, sanded it, sealed it and it has a new coat of black glossy paint. It has a new seat and a whip holder. This is a gorgeous cart perfect for showing, or a drive down the road. I'm only selling it because I sold my draft cross, and I don't think my paint mare would like driving. Asking $750 obo.


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

PRICES REDUCED!!! $700/offer on the cart, $500 on the harness.


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

Harness is sold. Cart is $600 or best offer.


----------

